# Birchbox July 2016 spoilers



## sakura33 (Jun 7, 2016)

According to MSA/an email I am guessing sent to someone cancelling their account- for July we are guaranteed----

Marcelle curling and lengthening mascara or Benefit They're Real mascara!!!!!!

Actually I am being a little sarcastic, but if you are genuinely excited about this- then that is great too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am kind of hoping this isn't the sample choice and just something we are getting in addition, but it most likely is. I am just on complete mascara overload. I have an entire birchbox filled with them and I think I am going to need to move them to a Glossybox to continue keeping the stash together.


----------



## mandys (Jun 7, 2016)

Ugh. not exciting AT ALL and I just re activated my second account because I usually love the summer boxes


----------



## sarah4770 (Jun 7, 2016)

oh.. gee.. mascara.

 I dont like benefit.  it is impossible to wash off and it clumps worse than drugstore brands.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jun 8, 2016)

I love mascara but I get so many of those Benefit tubes. Seriously who hasn't tried it by now? I would maybe be interested if they offered it in brown. I could really use a brown mascara right now. Black just doesn't look natural on me. I have to be wearing a full face to pull it off. Lets face it I'm not going to be doing that much in ninety degree weather.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info @@sakura33!! I'm on total mascara overload too and have gotten many samples of the Benefit Get Real.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 8, 2016)

Exactly some more unexciting spoilers. I think next year when my year sub is up I'm going to cancel Birchbox. Wow I just realized I've had this box 5 years! This month makes 5 years and I didn't even get anything, not even a coupon code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It just seems to get less and less exciting all the time. It used to be so fun to get the boxes, discover new things, I loved the lifestyle items we don't get anymore. My favorite discovery is still a Modcloth headband they sent out years ago. Plus I keep getting sunscreen, moisturizers or hair products for fine, thin hair which I don't have. I'm so sick of Coola and Supergoop items too, I get them alllll the time. I know people love them, but I wish for more diversity.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hmm not too exciting. But I do love they're real.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 9, 2016)

I  hear you!  I got two sunscreens in the same box, lol.  Despite that, I still enjoy the full and deluxe sizes BB sends. . . I was one of the first subscribers and remember all the foil packets they sent early on.  Compared to that experience, it feels like the samples in my boxes are large enough to actually tell if I like the product.   Plus. . those points, the mystery sample pack, and LE boxes, and GWPs will always keep me reeled in. I seem to always have at least a $10 credit and love the surprise element with the MSP.   

I do notice they aren't rolling out promo codes the way they used to. . tightening the ship I guess.  



Saiza said:


> Exactly some more unexciting spoilers. I think next year when my year sub is up I'm going to cancel Birchbox. Wow I just realized I've had this box 5 years! This month makes 5 years and I didn't even get anything, not even a coupon code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It just seems to get less and less exciting all the time. It used to be so fun to get the boxes, discover new things, I loved the lifestyle items we don't get anymore. My favorite discovery is still a Modcloth headband they sent out years ago. Plus I keep getting sunscreen, moisturizers or hair products for fine, thin hair which I don't have. I'm so sick of Coola and Supergoop items too, I get them alllll the time. I know people love them, but I wish for more diversity.


----------



## H_D (Jun 10, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> I  hear you!  I got two sunscreens in the same box, lol.  *Despite that, I still enjoy the full and deluxe sizes BB sends. . . I was one of the first subscribers and remember all the foil packets they sent early on. * Compared to that experience, it feels like the samples in my boxes are large enough to actually tell if I like the product.   Plus. . those points, the mystery sample pack, and LE boxes, and GWPs will always keep me reeled in. I seem to always have at least a $10 credit and love the surprise element with the MSP.
> 
> I do notice they aren't rolling out promo codes the way they used to. . tightening the ship I guess.


That is funny because I was one of the first subscribers too and NEVER got foil packets unless it was a little side addition to my 6-7 items (so I'd actually get 8 items) but never in place of a regular product, like they do now.

My boxes used to average 6-7 items every time and they actually were matched to my profile- 2-3 of them would be makeup, just like I wanted. And I almost always got a full sized product in a box and the sample sizes were always deluxe, not the puny ones they are now.

I DO get foil packets now and the samples are so very tiny now, they pale in comparison to how the boxes used to be. I can't remember the last time I got a full sized product and the products rarely match my profile. I am inundated with skincare and haircare and nailpolish, none of which I want and most that are NOT okay for sensitive skin, which I stated on my profile. 

I went 3-4 months at times without a single makeup item which is all I really want, and I even have the Beta profile questions which is suppose to be more precise and accurate than the regular profile questions most people have. That BETA has been a big FAIL for me.

Anyway, BB is not what it used to be. I really miss the first few years!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 13, 2016)

I am running low on mascara samples so I'm happy to get at least one next month. Seriously the last time I bought a mascara was when UD Perversion first came out, that was quite a while ago.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 13, 2016)

Hoping that the curated box doesn't have a mascara sample!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2016)

I just canceled my second account. Holding on to a little hope that the July featured box will be great. Otherwise, I might get the Marcelle mascara on my annual box account, because I generally like that brand. 

Here's a pic of the mascaras


----------



## Brooklyn (Jun 16, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I just canceled my second account. Holding on to a little hope that the July featured box will be great. Otherwise, I might get the Marcelle mascara on my annual box account, because I generally like that brand.
> 
> Here's a pic of the mascaras
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2016)

You always have the option is to not pick anything, or choose the featured box which might not have mascara in it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2016)

Also, Sephora Play! sent out They're Real in the June boxes. This sample has been over done!

At least the Marcelle brand is exclusive to Birchbox so it's not like you'd get it elsewhere. But still mascara is mascara and who doesn't have an abundance?


----------



## Saiza (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm very tired of They're Real mascara, I've received it more times than I care to remember lol. I canceled my sub last week so it wouldn't auto renew, now after the fiasco of no more points, I'm not sure I'm going to use my gc to get another year's sub.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'll be interested to see what the curated box looks like. I like the Benefit mascara but I've gotten it three times now ... So I'd probably pick the Marcelle.

I've got a few months left on my Black Friday deal annual sub... For the price it's worth it to me to just ride it out till October or November (not sure which month it started with) even without review points, but all of this does make me feel bummed about Birchbox.

Anyway, crossing my fingers that the curated box isn't full of sunscreen so I might want to pick it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2016)

The July box adds on's are up under box customization. If anyone is still subscribing for July....


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 17, 2016)

I still have eight months left.  The radio on there is kind of cute and retro.  Hopefully the curated box will be cute and useful.  I have enough mascaras to share with a 100 eyed spider!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 17, 2016)

I just added the tote because I couldn't resist. I think it will be handy for running summer errands instead of lugging my purse aka luggage like someone called it here once. I really need to figure out what weighs so much in my purse. The radio is cute too but I'm holding off. I wanted to add the Bumble and Bumble hair balm for air drying but it's a bit pricey. I would rather try a sample first to see how it is. I like to let my hair air dry more in the summer but it makes the hair so much harder to style after. I let my hair air dry yesterday and today I used the Oui wave spray (from box of style) in it and it was so much better.


----------



## Pixels (Jun 17, 2016)

Me too added the tote after July I will use my points and switch to Play since I just got off the wait list. The points were the only thing that kept me subbed really. I was so unexcited when my boxes arrived so for me maybe this was for the best.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 17, 2016)

Reija said:


> I just added the tote because I couldn't resist. I think it will be handy for running summer errands instead of lugging my purse aka luggage like someone called it here once. I really need to figure out what weighs so much in my purse. The radio is cute too but I'm holding off. I wanted to add the Bumble and Bumble hair balm for air drying but it's a bit pricey. I would rather try a sample first to see how it is. I like to let my hair air dry more in the summer but it makes the hair so much harder to style after. I let my hair air dry yesterday and today I used the Oui wave spray (from box of style) in it and it was so much better.


Their beach hair kit is EXCELLENT- the sizes that came with it are large to try different brands. It came with 3 different items including Don't Blow It- for air drying cream. It was a good deal.

Sephora also has (had?) a great kit that included a smaller version of the Bumble- but tons of other air drying products as well. I think it might be sold out online though.

Can you tell I am a hair product junkie? Lol I have boxes of hair stuff but can't help myself with these kits/new products...


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info @@sakura33! I'll check it out. One more thing to add to my cart lol. I had started to build a cart because I ran out of Kerastase shampoo I use alternating with other shampoos.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 20, 2016)

Where's the sample choice video? Maybe they're too busy dealing with complaints and cancellations...


----------



## Queennie (Jun 20, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> Where's the sample choice video? Maybe they're too busy dealing with complaints and cancellations...


I know right! I want to know if those two mascaras will be the only choices, and what the curated box will be


----------



## artemiss (Jun 21, 2016)

not excited over either of those, so i'm hoping for a good curated box


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 21, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&amp;v=l3StuNY7_Ro

Sample choice video is up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 21, 2016)

Meh. Not loving the featured box enough to get it. Is that Milk item the same one that came out in a recent Play Sephora box?


----------



## artemiss (Jun 21, 2016)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> I love mascara but I get so many of those Benefit tubes. Seriously who hasn't tried it by now?* I would maybe be interested if they offered it in brown. I could really use a brown mascara right now. Black just doesn't look natural on me. I have to be wearing a full face to pull it off. Lets face it I'm not going to be doing that much in ninety degree weather. *


Fellow redhead : A MILLION TIMES THIS


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 21, 2016)

OK-- I am glad there is an additional mascara option than what we saw. I will get Smashbox and the curated box on my 2nd account to get those last 50 points before closing it. I received that Elizabeth Mott mascara maybe a year ago and it was actually pretty good for a brand I didn't recognize.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, so I am finally out of BB, no more subscription.  Finally got them to cancel and refund me.  I still have $25.00 to spend, I better spend it before they take it away from me!  But on a different note, the curated box has some very nice items in it!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 21, 2016)

The sample choice date is June 29th and 28th for early access. Just wanted to put it out there for people who don't want to watch the video (myself included).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 21, 2016)

Sample Choice Options:
Marcelle Xtension Plus Curl Mascara
Benefit They're Real! Lengthening Mascara
Smashbox Cosmetics X-Rated Mascara
 
Inside the "Rise and Shine" Featured Box:
Dr. Brandt Poredermabrasion
Klorane Smoothing &amp; Relaxing Patches with Cornflower
Living Proof No Frizz Nourishing Styling Cream
MILK Sunshine Oil
Elizabeth Mott Mascara
 
Definitely going with the smashbox x-rated for this month, I'm going to stay subscribed just to see what other changes are going to be made.


----------



## H_D (Jun 22, 2016)

yawn


----------



## Erica Sikma (Jun 22, 2016)

They consolidated my points--I sent an email via the website. I was surprised that they did it so easily with no back-and-forth; I was prepared to go ask on FB. Time to cancel my sub. How sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Jun 22, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> They consolidated my points--I sent an email via the website. I was surprised that they did it so easily with no back-and-forth; I was prepared to go ask on FB. Time to cancel my sub. How sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, FB was where I was able to get them to do it.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 28, 2016)

Sample choice is open. What are you picking? I picked the curated box, but am so close to canceling my subscription. I don't like any of the samples too much.


----------



## aaclever (Jun 28, 2016)

Got the curated box! I have been interested in MILK sunshine oil and im a sucker for living proof!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 28, 2016)

I picked Benefit because it's my favorite.  I am hoping they have Bobbi Brown samples of some kind since that's new to the shop.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 28, 2016)

I picked the Marcelle mascara. Mostly because it's a brand exclusive to Birchbox and I've already tried 3 of the samples in the featured box. I think I can trade for the MILK which is the only sample I'd actually like to try from the featured box. I'm a little over getting shampoo and conditioner in my Birchboxes, tbh.

I'm going to be kinda grumps if my sample choice box ends up with more products that are the same (but not really in the Birchbox world)...like different scented coola sunscreen and such...


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 28, 2016)

I chose the Marcelle mascara too.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 28, 2016)

I picked the curated box.  I thought about just canceling but I like all the products in the curated box and I guess I'm just not ready to cancel yet.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jun 28, 2016)

I picked the curated box- not a big mascara fan.


----------



## carothcj (Jun 28, 2016)

I picked curated on one and smashbox on the other. This is my last month with birchbox.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 28, 2016)

Reija said:


> I chose the Marcelle mascara too.


Same here as well


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 29, 2016)

I got the Marcelle as well because that's the only mascara I hadn't tried yet and the curated box didn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jun 29, 2016)

I love the Marcelle eye makeup remover, so I chose the mascara. Also I have samples of the other two, and I really don't like They're Real! (I'm in a minority, I know, but I've tried using it a few times and found it clumpy and it made my eyes slightly irritated. I tried a few different tubes too, so I know it wasn't just a bum tube. I think my eyes are getting more sensitive as I get older - is that a thing that happens?)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2016)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got the Marcelle as well because that's the only mascara I hadn't tried yet and the curated box didn't really appeal to me.


same here.

it's my last normal month with BB. I will still purchase LE boxes and might sign up for a box here and there and then cancel, but yeah.  BB - good long run, good luck in the future


----------



## aaclever (Jul 1, 2016)

Is any one else getting a billing error occurred error message??  The only reason I ask is because it will not let me edit the billing information.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jul 1, 2016)

Holy hamrolls, my July box link is already loaded!!!

I'm getting:

Shiseido ULTIMUNE EYE Power Infusing Eye Concentrate

Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate

Marcelle Xtension Plus Curl Mascara

Dr. Jart+ Water Drop Hydrating Moisturizer

Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray

COOLA® SPF 50 Sport - Mango

(in light of the 5 review lifetime cap going into effect this month, it seems kind of a dick move for Birchbox to make this month's box a 6 item one...)

In spite of the points change, this is actually a pretty good box for me. I'm sure one of the Shiseido products is a foil, but that's ok, it's a high-end brand and one I like. The Marcelle was my sample choice. I'm super excited for the Dr.Jart; I've been hoping Sephora would release the water drop as a deluxe sample promo or points reward or something, so getting it in my BB is even better. The Davines I already got in this summer's LE box, but it's a product I like. The Coola is the only product I really don't care about - thanks to Birchbox I have the entire skittles rainbow of Coola scents.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 1, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Holy hamrolls, my July box link is already loaded!!!
> 
> I'm getting:
> 
> ...


I've got both those Shiseido products before from Birchbox and they were NOT foils!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jul 1, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I've got both those Shiseido products before from Birchbox and they were NOT foils!


Even better!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's my box:






lol of COURSE it's 7 items

Of course there is perfume... AND shampoo and....conditioner (at least I got a matching set this time) and of course I got Supergoop cause it's not a birchbox without some sort of SPF from Coola or SuperGoop.

All in all I don't mind perfumes, but I have a feeling they'll show up a lot. The mask is good for me. I've tried the supergoop cc cream in one of my past Birchboxes on another account. I'm very tired of shampoo and conditioner in my Birchboxes, this is the fifth month in a row I've received shampoo/conditioner.

I'm happy about the Balance Me mask and the Dr. Jart+ water drop. I don't have overly dry skin but I like the brand.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 1, 2016)

With the point change happening on the 11th and reviews can be done starting on the 10th, does anyone else think that we might be able to get points for reviewing this month's box on the 10th?

And then do our last 5 reviews next month.  I know I'm gonna try it.


----------



## carothcj (Jul 1, 2016)

Excited about my seven item box! Wish I would've gotten the dr. jart water drop moisturizer. 

Also, I am typically able to review my boxes before the 10th of the month, so I would say to review your samples before you get your box so that august can be your last month!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 1, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> With the point change happening on the 11th and reviews can be done starting on the 10th, does anyone else think that we might be able to get points for reviewing this month's box on the 10th?
> 
> And then do our last 5 reviews next month.  I know I'm gonna try it.


I hope so!


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Jul 1, 2016)

My box is kind of underwhelming and only 5 items. I'm excited to try the smashbox mascara and kind of interested in the micellar water. Hopefully it changes. Very meh.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice boxes with ORIBE! I absolutely love the line. I just got my order. I had to reorder the conditioner. I try and split the shampoo and conditioner orders in two so it's not so much at once. Somehow makes me feel better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jul 1, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> With the point change happening on the 11th and reviews can be done starting on the 10th, does anyone else think that we might be able to get points for reviewing this month's box on the 10th?
> 
> And then do our last 5 reviews next month. I know I'm gonna try it.


This occurred to me too. It's possible, and I know I'll be checking my box link everyday between now and the 10th to see if the reviews are open. Right now, the review button is present for each item on my box page, but when I click it it takes me to the "regular" review page, the one with just a space to type a review and a title, NOT the one with all the questions (i.e., "Have you used products from this brand before?"). From previous experience I know we do not earn points from filling out the regular review page (unless everything is changing now, which I suppose is possible).


----------



## mandys (Jul 1, 2016)

Honestly disappointed in both my boxes this month. Only 5 item box and I got the micellar water in both boxes only 2 months ago!!! I guess they can give us dupes now that there is no points? Or I can only do 4 reviews before cancelling? This is the month to month that I am def cancelling! This month was to show they were improving but I dislike them both but will keep the yearly I have until it runs out. Also I see someone is getting a raw spirit perfume! I love those and I have some other one :/ disappointed


----------



## Queennie (Jul 1, 2016)

My box!






Pretty excited for my box given the fact I didn't choose a curated box this month!
Not too sure about the liquid soap from Clinique or the perfume, but excited about everything else


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 1, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> With the point change happening on the 11th and reviews can be done starting on the 10th, does anyone else think that we might be able to get points for reviewing this month's box on the 10th?
> 
> And then do our last 5 reviews next month. I know I'm gonna try it.


I was hoping the same thing!


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't think mine is right. They have the smash box mascara instead of my pick, which was the Marcelle. I also got Marcelle 3 in 1, kiehl's serum, MD solar science moisturizer, and L'artisan perfum. Hope it changes. If not I will be contacting them.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 1, 2016)

I LOVE the marcelle micellar solution, I bought the full size and it lasted me for months. Since I'm holding off on buying from the bb shop I'm using the pink Garnier one, which is still pretty nice but the Marcelle one is my favorite. My preview shows the Smashbox mascara (my pys), clinique charcoal cleansing gel, a LOC gloss pencil, supergoop refresh setting mist (love this stuff), and lulu organics hair powder. A well rounded box imo, I hate that they send me hair stuff that I won't ever use but if the clinique cleansing gel is awesome I won't complain too much.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 1, 2016)

Queennie said:


> My box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that second item?


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jul 1, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Holy hamrolls, my July box link is already loaded!!!
> 
> I'm getting:
> 
> ...


I've had the Shiseido before and the regular serum lasted me for several weeks of daily use! 

On the other hand, I feel like writing Birchbox and telling them not to bother mailing mine this month:

-Milk Makeup Sunshine Oil

-MD Solar Sciences Sunscreen

-Smashbox XRated Mascara (my choice)

-Coola After Sun Lotion (why do I need this if I used your freakin sunscreen?? Oh because that’s only enough to cover my elbow)

-Benefit Gimme Brow

This is honestly the first time in 2 years that I’ve hated my box.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not happy with my Birchbox at all this month.

Clinique Liquid Facial Soap- I have never been impressed by a Clinique skincare item so I don't have much hope for this.

dr.brandt PoreDermabrasion- dr.brandt has become one of those brands I seem to frequently have samples lying around of. I really like the way scrubby stuff makes my face feel afterwards but to be honest it's not the best for your face so I tend to avoid it or rarely use it. This will probably be used but it's not exciting or anything new.

Smashbox Cosmetics X-Rated Mascara- I didn't pick a sample this month hoping I would get a nice box as a result. I wasn't particularly interested in any of the choices either. I received this mascara a few months back from ipsy. It will be used and it's not an awful mascara but it's not in my top ten or anything either. 

Tocca Eau de Parfum, Bianca- I hate being sent fragrance samples. I really do. However I just realized this one is described as lemon and citrus so I'm suddenly curious. The only perfumes I wear are light fruit scented ones so maybe this one could be a winner (but I doubt it). 

Cargo Blush and Bronzer Duo- I know it's summertime and all but the subscription boxes are getting a little ridiculous with the bronzer and sunscreen. I'm not at all interested in these colors. It looks like the blush is probably going to be hot pink (sigh). I have so many hot pink blushes. I don't even wear hot pink blush. I prefer peachy orange shades or nudes. I wish subscription boxes would at least let you check off colors you prefer for certain products as a guideline but that would probably be overly complicated. 

Overall I'm not really excited about anything. I kind of want to see what the perfume smells like but I still hate being sent a perfume sample as one of my five items. The mascara is useful and the scrub will probably get used eventually but that's about it. From what others are posting though I'm not seeing really anything I want. Seriously debating cancelling. The points are gone, the boxes are meh, and they recently screwed up my shop order so my opinion of Birchbox is at an all time low right now.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2016)

well, if this is my box, I am so happy it is my last month. 

dr.brandt PoreDermabrasion - ugh.  Can I say how much I dislike getting dr brandt samples?
MD Solar Science Moisturizer ~ meh.
Marcelle Xtension Plus Curl Mascara
Tocca Eau de Parfum, Bianca ~ BIG MEH.  I KEEP GETTING PERFUME SAMPLES.
Cargo Blush and Bronzer Duo ~  Do I get both?  Just one?

Now, last month, when I looked at my box early like this, I had some great items in there - but then as the 10th rolled around, it did change.  So, I hope this isn't my box.  I would like to go out with a positive vibe with BB and be open to re-subbing, but wow.  This box just leaves me cold.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2016)

drkornea said:


> I've had the Shiseido before and the regular serum lasted me for several weeks of daily use!
> 
> On the other hand, I feel like writing Birchbox and telling them not to bother mailing mine this month:
> 
> ...


The sunshine oil smells really nice ~ I used it as a hair oil and also to moisturize my cuticles and elbows.   The Gimme Brow is one of the better brow products out there ~ I hate the look of drawn on, heavy brows, but this one is nice and very natural looking ~ helps fill in some spaces or tames brows


----------



## artemiss (Jul 3, 2016)

What the heck Birchbox?

I would LOVE a Bianca sample, it's one of the only Tocca girls I like.
Instead I have

Milk Makeup Sunshine Oil (oily skin, please, NO MORE OIL ANYTHING)

MDsolarsciences sunscreen (blah)

Smashbox Mascara-nope there's a reason I didn't pick a sample!!

Coola Aftersun lotion -the only thing I will possibly use

Benefit Gimme brow thickener..dear god no. I need this like a hole in the head, mine are thick enough! Plus it will likely be a color that looks goofy on a redhead.
 

It really chaps my hide, too, because I look at the stuff other people are getting that WOULD match my profile, and they hate it, because duh, it doesn't match their choices, it matches mine. Blah.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 3, 2016)

biancardi said:


> well, if this is my box, I am so happy it is my last month.
> 
> dr.brandt PoreDermabrasion - ugh.  Can I say how much I dislike getting dr brandt samples?
> 
> ...


I love the Bianca, but with your aversion to Rose, it will not be your cup of tea, at it has a pretty prominent rose note in it.

I thought that the cargo was duo, even the samples, but I could be wrong. I actually REALLY like the cargo blush we got awhile back, it stays on really well in the heat for me.


----------



## aaclever (Jul 3, 2016)

Off topic, but rifle paper company is having a 4th of July sale and marked down many items 20% and you are able to use the code from our rifle paper box!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 3, 2016)

I just read a post on reddit.  One user claims she got an email saying want to peek at your box page.  This let her review for points.  It only seems to work if you got the curated box.  My page looks normal. I can't guarantee this is legit but you may want to check your box page if you picked the curated.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 3, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I just read a post on reddit.  One user claims she got an email saying want to peek at your box page.  This let her review for points.  It only seems to work if you got the curated box.  My page looks normal. I can't guarantee this is legit but you may want to check your box page if you picked the curated.


Thanks for the tip!

I saw this and went straight to my BB account.  I picked the curated box this month and was just able to review all my items for points.  7 products = 70 points.  Not bad.  

Now if they have a good PYS or curated box again next month, I should be able to get my last 5 reviews then. And I might stick around to see what the next month after that holds before canceling since I'm a little sad to see this sub go.


----------



## sarah4770 (Jul 4, 2016)

Some of you have some good boxes.  Would love to try the Shiseido samples.

  I got a 5 item box.  2 hair care items again, shampoo and styling lotion, super-goop sunscreen, smash box mascara, and thermal water.  meh.  Thinking about cashing out for rituals shower gel and a facial cleanser after this month.  Anyone have any favorites?


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 4, 2016)

sarah4770 said:


> Some of you have some good boxes.  Would love to try the Shiseido samples.
> 
> I got a 5 item box.  2 hair care items again, shampoo and styling lotion, super-goop sunscreen, smash box mascara, and thermal water.  meh.  Thinking about cashing out for rituals shower gel and a facial cleanser after this month.  Anyone have any favorites?


Arrow antiperspirant deodorant is really good, it looks tiny but goes a long way.

I also recommend Marvis toothpaste.


----------



## H_D (Jul 4, 2016)

I am so glad I did not sign up for the past two boxes (june and july) as there aren't any boxes I've seen posted online that I covet.


----------



## carothcj (Jul 4, 2016)

Just FYI I was able to review my boxes this morning. One curated, one not. Get those points before 7/11!


----------



## carothcj (Jul 4, 2016)

Just FYI I was able to review my boxes this morning. One curated, one not. Get those points before 7/11!


----------



## artemiss (Jul 4, 2016)

It says I can review for points, but I am not getting the full review screen or points for the review I submitted. Blah.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 4, 2016)

My review page still has stars and a box instead of questions.  I think it will only work if you get an email asking if you want to peek at your page.  And those only come out after it ships.  With my luck mine won't ship until the 12th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (Jul 7, 2016)

Got my boxes today. The Oribe shampoo and conditioner are foil packets ugh.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like I'm getting the Smashbox mascara instead of the Marcelle I selected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was able to review my box though. Also getting

Raw Sprirt fragrance-I like trying new scents, so I don't mind perfume samples

MDSolarSciences sunscreen-I will use, but not excited about

BalanceMe Radience Face Mask-happy about this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Marcelle Micellar water-another think I will use but am not especially excited about


----------



## sakura33 (Jul 8, 2016)

I am finding it so unfair some people are able to review their boxes early- and if they had more than 5 items they get the correct amount of points (ie 70 for 7 items)- when people like me who's curated box has shipped but am not able to review for points before "the deadline"--- not sure if this means those able to review before July 11 will also get to review their Aug boxes, or if they just get an extra $2 out of it but still = unfair to me.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 8, 2016)

Maybe if you email them they'll slip you a few extra points, you never know. I used to email Ipsy customer service all the time, not just for missing items but also out of curiousity, like why didn't I get that makeup brush when my profile says I prefer that over the face moisturizer they send me four months in a row? You know, just silly stuff like that.

ETA I know with bb customer service its probably not the same but it doesn't hurt to reach out to them.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> My review page still has stars and a box instead of questions.  I think it will only work if you get an email asking if you want to peek at your page.  And those only come out after it ships.  With my luck mine won't ship until the 12th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine shipped out and I have the same thing you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I sent an email complaining about it - along with their original email about the changes in the point system.  We are allowed 5 more reviews.....


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 9, 2016)

If you are seeing stars on your review page you might want to keep checking back.  My box finally shipped and I was able to review for points.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jul 9, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> If you are seeing stars on your review page you might want to keep checking back.  My box finally shipped and I was able to review for points.


Yes, my box shipped yesterday and today I have the regular review page up.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 10, 2016)

My box page now has the review for points page. It also includes the wrong mascara. Ughhhhhhhhh.


----------



## sarah4770 (Jul 10, 2016)

I was able to review today, too. Although I have to say I felt kind of dishonest giving a review without trying the products.

I might stick around for 1 more month depending on the curated box or the PYS. I like the element of surprise, although this month's box was completely off for me.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 10, 2016)

I finally got the peek at your box email and I was able to review my products. I too have the wrong mascara choice. I plan to contact them tomorrow and see what they do. Previously they were great about correcting these kind of mistakes. I don't know what they will do, but if I am not sent the right mascara or offered points, I will not be happy. What is the point in being an Ace and having sample pick and then they don't honor it. My yearly is till November and I plan to stay till then.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2016)

I was able to review my box today for 70 points. My mascara sample choice was correct on the spoiler email too. We'll see what actually shows up.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Jul 11, 2016)

So I was checking out the tracking on my July box and it actually has tracking for 2 packages the first one is dated 2/9/15 and is going to Seattle, WA and the second one is actually my box going to TN....how weird, tracking glitch I guess?


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2016)

That used to happen a lot, I think they're reusing tracking numbers, the date from the top one is last year so I don't think you have to worry about it.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 11, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> I am finding it so unfair some people are able to review their boxes early- and if they had more than 5 items they get the correct amount of points (ie 70 for 7 items)- when people like me who's curated box has shipped but am not able to review for points before "the deadline"--- not sure if this means those able to review before July 11 will also get to review their Aug boxes, or if they just get an extra $2 out of it but still = unfair to me.


I have a real problem with the way they handled the points change. They knew most people wouldn't get their box before July 11th. To be fair to all subscribers, they should have made the change start August 1st. Not only that, the box on my second account has five measly items. I'm pretty sure one will be a foil packet (Klorane conditioner) and the others are really boring. Clinique soap, Smashbox mascara, Klorane shampoo, and yet another Coola sunscreen.

I'm so annoyed I will be cashing out my points and cancelling both accounts. Birchbox is so out of touch. Oh, and giving new subscribers 200 points?? Desperate and misguided. They should be trying to keep their current customers happy as well. I have spent a lot of money in their shop, but those days are over.


----------



## carothcj (Jul 13, 2016)

In regards to the "new annual subscriptions get 200 points" - I think they are desperate for some cash flow with so many people leaving and want that year of $$ up front. If they were struggling before I can't imagine they are doing any better now.


----------



## bluturtle (Jul 13, 2016)

Just as an FYI..if you are month to month, the FREE100 code worked when I changed my mind about keeping my birchbox another month...I might have cancelled, gotten this email a few minutes later, resubscribed, and gotten all 100 extra points. I'll take the incentive to stay one more month!

But now I'm 7 points short of an even number and $10 more birchbox dollars.


----------



## aaclever (Jul 13, 2016)

well my box has yet to load!  i had a billing issue, typed my address wrong and fixed it the next day! ... so no reviews for points snd my spoiler is not showing the curated box like I wanted!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2016)

bluturtle said:


> Just as an FYI..if you are month to month, the FREE100 code worked when I changed my mind about keeping my birchbox another month...I might have cancelled, gotten this email a few minutes later, resubscribed, and gotten all 100 extra points. I'll take the incentive to stay one more month!
> 
> But now I'm 7 points short of an even number and $10 more birchbox dollars.


You can use points in any amount now.


----------



## bluturtle (Jul 13, 2016)

I know...but I prefer round numbers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2016)

I received mine last night. I am a bit shocked - usually they have tissue paper and the foam padding in the box - no tissue paper so my items were just rolling around in the box. I like the cargo mini blush/bronzer duo - the bronzer is shimmery, so I will use that as an eyeshadow. I haven't tried the mascara yet, but other than the cargo item, my box was meh. totally boring. The box design is very pretty - but seriously - I had no issues with the plain boxes and if that meant better selections, I would have been fine with them

Last month on a regular basis for me. Sorry BB, you never paid that much attention to my profile to begin with and now that the point system is gone, I feel that 10.00 can be used elsewhere..


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 14, 2016)

I opened my box to find the LOC had gotten all over everything. That was the only item I was actually looking forward to trying.  All in all a horrible box to go with my horrible week. They are making quitting so much easier.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 14, 2016)

My box came today:






Lulu Organics Hair Powder

Clinique Charcoal Cleansing Gel

Supergoop Setting Mist

Smashbox Xrated mascara

LOC Punch Line gloss pencil

I tried the mascara and it got in my eye, the brush is going to take some getting used to. I like the formula though, it made my eye tear up (not used to the brush so I put it too close to my lash line and the tiniest bit got into my eye) but it didn't burn so thats a plus for me. I'm most excited for the Supergoop setting mist, now I have one for my purse because I love the full size. My box came with the foam padding but no tissue paper, overall it's an okay box. I mean, I'm going to use 3/5 of the items so that's what matters to me.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 16, 2016)

My box was soooooo boring, and I actually feel like they ripped me off. I didn't think foil packets counted as samples any more? Anyway, I got a tiny Klorane shampoo with a barely one use foil conditioner packet. I also got a decent sized Clinique face wash (but blahhhhh), a Smashbox mascara, and tiny Coola. I am fed up with Birchbox and the way they are treating their loyal customers, so I'm cancelling at least one (of my two) accounts.

To get such a bad box, not even worth $10, after over a year of subbing on this account...while they scramble to lure new subscribers with $20 worth of points, etc. just sits the wrong way with me.


----------



## wmb07 (Jul 18, 2016)

I thought the mascara that they sent was supposed to be full size?  My smashbox mascara seemed less than full size, to me!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 18, 2016)

The mascaras this month were travel size samples, I can't remember birchbox ever sending out a full size mascara. I could be wrong on that but I know I've never sampled one and I've only recently started getting more makeup in my boxes.

ETA looking at my past samples, they did send a full size ModelCo mascara back in my November box in 2012 so I edit my statement to: I haven't received a full size mascara in my box in a long time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 18, 2016)

I haven't known Birchbox to send full size mascara's unless you participated in the Beta program they ran for a few months which they sent two full size products for an additional $20/month.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 19, 2016)

I totally forgot about that! It never seemed worth it to me and I'd rather buy add-ons these days.


----------

